# Rifarsi gli occhi



## la italianilla

Hola a todo el mundo 
¿Me ayudáis a traducir esta expresión ideomática italiana?

Os doy algunos exemplos de como la utilizamos aquí.

Ejemplo: yo saco unas fotos a una modelo muy guapa. Paso la fotos a un amigo y se le digo:"Mírala..._rifatti gli occhi_"

Otro ejemplo: _Mi son rifatto gli occhi guardando i panorami della Val d'Elsa_.

Os doy la definición del De Mauro in línea:


> *rifarsi gli occhi* loc.v. CO vedere, contemplare qcs. di bello: _r. gli occhi con un magnifico panorama_



Claramente los otros usuarios italianos del foro pueden escribir otros ejemplos para que se comprenda mejor el uso de esta expresión....a mí no me sale nada más 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## betulina

Hola, italianilla 



la italianilla said:


> Ejemplo: yo saco unas fotos a una modelo muy guapa. Paso la fotos a un amigo y se le digo:"Mírala..._rifatti gli occhi_"



En este contexto yo diría "alegrarse la vista", _alégrate la vista_. Pero no estoy muy segura sobre el otro contexto.

A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrato también _alegrársele los ojos_: se usa esta expresión, o sólo se usa _alegrarse la vista_?


----------



## betulina

Yo lo uso con _vista_, pero es muy posible que también se diga_ los ojos. _No me suena raro, tampoco. Esperemos confirmación.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias betu!


----------



## traduttrice

Confirmo. Yo uso "_alegrarse la vista_", pero parece que "_alegrarse los ojos_" también existe.


----------



## la italianilla

Ahhh..che carine come espressioni 
Da domani "alégrate la vista" siempre ejeje
....grazie ragazze!!!!


----------



## Cristina.

Il DRAE. contempla soltanto alegrársele a alguien los ojos , ma certamente è più usato "alegrársele a alguien la vista". Io non uso mai "alegrarse los ojos", non mi suona bene (eppure è corretto  ) .
A proposito, ho visto nel Tam "rifarsi l'occhio", al singolare, ma visto che nessuno ha fatto riferimento a questo devo dedurne che non sia affatto usata.


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, no, yo nunca he oído "rifarsi l'occhio"..puede que en algunas zonas se use, no sé, pero por estos pagos no!


----------



## housecameron

Yo personalmente digo "rifarmi gli occhi" (al plural) y "rallegrare la vista".

_Mi sono rifatto/a gli occhi visitando la mostra XXX_
_Questo paesaggio (mi) rallegra la vista_

Pero la construcción es distinta, por ejemplo nunca diría:

_Mi sono rallegrato la vista visitando la mostra XXX,_ que tampoco me parece correcto.

Ciao


----------



## yaya.mx

En México también se dice "darse/echarse un taco de ojo", pero se usa solo en el caso de personas, no de paisajes o demás...


----------



## la italianilla

Neppure io ho mai sentito "rifarsi l'occhio (singolare)"
In realtà non uso neppure "rallegrarsi la vista", anche se noto che si tratta di una costruzione utilizzata in altre zone d'Italia, quindi, come dice housecameron, a seconda del contesto, corretta.
Grazie anche a tutti per il vostro contributo.


----------



## kfeo

*Y*o personalmente utilizo más la expresión 'recrear la vista' que' alegrar la vista', pero viene a ser lo mismo. Ciao


----------



## xeneize

Aca dirìa que oigo bastante màs "rallegrarsi la vista" que "rifarsi gli occhi".
Chau


----------

